# bleeding on day 8



## louiserobertson (Aug 26, 2014)

I have started bleeding on day 8. My test is due on friday. I had one day 5 transfere. Blood is quite heavy when wipeing but bright red. Feeling its over hasnt worked hospital said carry on with gel and do test friday byt i done a test yesterday and was negative so upset.


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

So sorry for u. Same happened to me ok day 9. It's devastating but it's not over til it's over so worth keepin goin with pessaries. Xx


----------



## Babyninja (Oct 17, 2014)

Sending you love, I hope everything works out. 
Xx


----------



## Doro (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm sorry, I can't give you a positive story but I couldn't read your post and just pass on by.

I also started bleeding and cramping pre OTD, but the clinic did tell me  to try and be positive till we'd tested, that it might still work.

So I know it's tough, but try and stay positive, stay strong, you're in my thoughts

x


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Louise, I hope you are one of the lucky ones who bleed and everything is ok. You shouldn't bleed before test day as the progesterone pessaries (cyclogest, crinone etc) should prevent a bleed. I had this problem when I had my first few IVFs and then I found out that for some people the pessaries were not enough as they didn't absorb it well enough. I had my progesterone levels tested when I got a bfp with donor eggs and started bleeding. After a few days I got my results and found that levels were low. I went for private immune testing and found out the reason for this was anti progesterone antibodies so with the successful treatment I had pessaries and 100mg of progesterone in oil injections as well. They are not pleasant but they did the trick, no more early bleeding.

See if you can get your clinic to test your progesterone levels and if it is low get them to prescribe the injections.

Good luck


----------

